# sound system



## orel baray (Oct 29, 2012)

hey guys,
I have a dilemma.
I want to get a ht system and I'm having a difficulty to choose between satellites and a usual 5.1. the two sets are harman kardon hkts16 and jamo s426hcs3. the harman kardon's are with a great sub woofer included while the jamo's are not, but they're very strong, big and looks like the floor standers will provide a nice bass. this is the first time I'm getting a home theatre system and I want the best for entry level. heard these two are great. will mostly watch sports and movies. what is more lucrative? what will be more enjoyable?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Hi, welcome to the Shack.

Have you purchased any speakers yet? what is your budget?

You posted this in the wrong part of the forum so hopefully it will get moved.


----------



## orel baray (Oct 29, 2012)

trust me it was done mistakenly


----------



## orel baray (Oct 29, 2012)

and my budget is around the price of the sets I mentioned


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Sorry but prices vary all over the place for those and personally I would not go with any of them.


----------



## orel baray (Oct 29, 2012)

thanks tony but why? I already bought the harman's, but I can exchange them for tge jamo's. which one shoukd I go with, obviously tge two have different qualities


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

Moved.



orel baray said:


> trust me it was done mistakenly


Not to worry - he was just letting us know that it needed to be moved. There are a lot of forums here at HTS, so it can get confusing sometimes.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

This SVS system would be near impossible to beat for the price.
Tf thats to steep then this MartianLogan system is a great deal.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

orel baray said:


> thanks tony but why? I already bought the harman's, but I can exchange them for tge jamo's. which one shoukd I go with, obviously tge two have different qualities


The issue with the HKs is that they are very small speakers and they wont have very good sound reporduction in the 120-300Hz range The so called sub will only cover from 45Hz to 200Hz so that leave you with a big hole of missing sound.
The Jamos will be much fuller but without a sub your going to be missing anything below 50Hz at any meaningful levels.


----------



## orel baray (Oct 29, 2012)

I'm sorry that's way out of my price range. like I've said under heavy recommendation I bought the harman's, buy my heart was definitely set on the jamo's. should I exchange? nothing is open yet the box is closed.


----------



## orel baray (Oct 29, 2012)

oh, just got it.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Over all the Jamos would be a better start and then when you have the money add a sub later.


----------



## orel baray (Oct 29, 2012)

thanks man been a huge help


----------



## orel baray (Oct 29, 2012)

Tony can you please advice me which receiver out of these will be the best match for the Jamo's s426hcs3.
Pioneer vsx521
yamaha rxv363
onkyo txsr507
yamaha rxv471


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

any one of those will do fine Onkyo has been known to have the best amplification section of the main brands for the money and in your limited budget any little bit extra power helps.


----------



## orel baray (Oct 29, 2012)

thanks Tony I already bought this one- yamaha rxv373. do you think it'll be fine? what about the onkyo txsr313?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Just stay with the Yamaha, it will do you just fine. Enjoy


----------

